# Your mantis dream list



## brancsikia339 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey everybody

I was just wondering what your mantid dream species list could be? Say if you could list 10 species, what would they be?

Mine would be:

Stenophylla lobivertex

Parymenopus davisoni

Pachymantis bicingulata

Ceratomantis saussuri

Toxodera denticulata

Callibia diana

Metallyticus splendidus

Plistospilota guineensis

Ceratocrania macra

Brancsikia aeroplana

Phyllothelys werneri

Choeradodis rhombicollis

Paratoxodera cornicollis

Citharomantis falcata

Parablepharis kuhlii

Hapalopeza sp.

Angela trifasciata

List your own!


----------



## aNisip (Aug 15, 2012)

Honestly the exact same list but make Toxodera sp. top of the list and add

Choerododis Rhombifolia  

D. Truncata

Bolbona Hottentotta

Ephestiasula Pictipes

Gonatista grisea

Gongylus Gonglodes

H. Keralensis

Idolomorpha Lateralis

Oxypilus Distinctus

....that's all I can think of right now...


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 15, 2012)

Schizocephala bicornis

Toxodera sp.

Hymenopus

Popa Undata

Pseudocreobotra Ocellata

Texas Unicorn

Dragon mantis

Peacock mantis

Phyllocrania Paradoxa

Taumantis


----------



## MantidLord (Aug 15, 2012)

Cilnia humeralis

Parasphendale affinis

Parasphendale agrionina

Pnigomantis medioconstricta

I want to own all of these simultaneously.


----------



## Sneaky123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Peruvian shield mantis

Acanthops sp.

Gonatista grisea

Deroplatys lobata/dessicata

Sybillia prettiosa

Blepharopsis mendica

Budwing

Im just putting my dream mantids that i DONT have  be thankful for what you have!


----------



## frogparty (Aug 16, 2012)

Choeradodis

Paratoxodera

Toxodera

Pseudacanthops

Brancsikia


----------



## bobericc (Aug 16, 2012)

hierodula salomonis

heterochaeta sp

Toxoderopsis taurus

otomantis sp

callibia diana

majangella sp.

tropidomantis sp

macromantis sp.

parablepharis kuhlii

sphodropoda tristis

geomantis larvoides

Neomantis australis

acromantis sp.

gyromantis sp.

psychomantis malayensis

amorphoscelis pulchella

pogonogaster tristani

rivetina baetica

Stagmatoptera hyaloptera

junodia stiewei

Chlidonoptera

Carrikerella sp

ceratocrania macra


----------



## Paradoxica (Aug 18, 2012)

Texas Unicorn

Heterochaeta sp

Blepharopsis mendica

Gongylus Gonglodes

Hymenopus coronatus

Choerododis Rhombifolia


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sneaky123 said:


> Peruvian shield mantis
> 
> Acanthops sp.
> 
> ...


In the line of mantids possible to get:

Hymenopus coronatus

Phyllovates chlorophaea

Deroplatys lobata

Gongylus gongylodes

Pseudempusa pinnapavonis

Rhombodera fusca

Omomantis zebrata

Blepharopsis mendica

Phyllocrania paradoxa

Cilnia humeralis

Yes i'm thankful for what I have.


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 2, 2012)

All I really want right now is the Psuedocreobatra Wahlbergii and Hymenopus Coronatus


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 2, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> All I really want right now is the Psuedocreobatra Wahlbergii and Hymenopus Coronatus


Precarious has both for sale!


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 2, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> Precarious has both for sale!


Awesome! Unfortunately I can't afford them


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 2, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> Awesome! Unfortunately I can't afford them


I feel ya. I'm going on a buying hiatus until I recoup some of my cash by selling a few things when they hatch.


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 2, 2012)

Haha nice ^_^ Good luck!


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 3, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> Awesome! Unfortunately I can't afford them


Time to create a new website for someone. :lol:


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 3, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Time to create a new website for someone. :lol:


I know huh!! My "business" isn't doing real good right now haha.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 3, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> I know huh!! My "business" isn't doing real good right now haha.


I don't think you're charging enough.


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 3, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> I don't think you're charging enough.


Hmm. Maybe ^_^


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 3, 2012)

You guy's are wack! making a list without Plistospilota guineensis on it, for real? And the Blue jay washing my puter screen is getting annoying!(jk)


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 3, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> You guy's are wack! making a list without Plistospilota guineensis on it, for real? And the Blue jay washing my puter screen is getting annoying!


I looked it up. Still not on my list.


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 3, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> You guy's are wack! making a list without Plistospilota guineensis on it, for real? And the Blue jay washing my puter screen is getting annoying!(jk)


Lol! And what is that? Wide arm?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 3, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> Lol! And what is that? Wide arm?


No the mega mantis! And i originally put it on my list!!


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh wow. That thing is as big as my dog!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 3, 2012)

TySAAAN said:


> Oh wow. That thing is as big as my dog!


How small is your dog?


----------



## TySAAAN (Sep 3, 2012)

She's pretty small, haha.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 4, 2012)

Mega male with one of my best largest male Idolo


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 4, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Mega male with one of my best largest male Idolo


Awesome! Have you had success breeding them? I've never had mega mantis!


----------



## gripen (Sep 4, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Awesome! Have you had success breeding them? I've never had mega mantis!


He ended up with 2 males no females.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 4, 2012)

gripen said:


> He ended up with 2 males no females.


That's what happened to me too?


----------



## gripen (Sep 4, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> That's what happened to me too?


Heheheh I was talking about you.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 4, 2012)

Well that's burn on u then, cause I was talk'n about you talk'n about me... (Ha-ha) :lol: (that's what I thought was funny?)


----------



## Ruaumoko (Sep 5, 2012)

Ummmm the only thing I'd like to get hold of and try breeding that I havnt been able to so far is the ceratomantis saussurei


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ruaumoko said:


> Ummmm the only thing I'd like to get hold of and try breeding that I havnt been able to so far is the ceratomantis saussurei


Really good choice!


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ruaumoko said:


> Ummmm the only thing I'd like to get hold of and try breeding that I havnt been able to so far is the ceratomantis saussurei


There's an ooth for sale in the classifieds right now...


----------



## Extrememantid (Sep 5, 2012)

Cilnia humeralis

l. Minor

Blue flash

Black flash

S. Lineola

Orchid mantis

Taumantis

I'd be the happiest kid in the world if I could at least a blue flash and cilnia humeralis, il be super happy to get my cilnia ooth!


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 6, 2012)

Extrememantid said:


> Cilnia humeralis
> 
> l. Minor
> 
> ...


I should have some Taumantis ooths by the end of the year! Maybe we can work something out. They're my favorite species of what I'm keeping.


----------



## kitkat39 (Sep 6, 2012)

You guys could keep your mantis.. meanwhile, feel free to send your Homosapien females my direction. ;-D


----------



## ismart (Sep 6, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> You guys could keep your mantis.. meanwhile, feel free to send your Homosapien females my direction. ;-D


 :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 6, 2012)

Extrememantid said:


> Cilnia humeralis
> 
> l. Minor
> 
> ...


I wish you were on the forum in like march or april! I was crawling with blue flashes!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 6, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> There's an ooth for sale in the classifieds right now...


for 80 dollars and it may not even hatch


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> for 80 dollars and it may not even hatch


No pain no gain... rare always means risk.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2012)

kitkat39 said:


> You guys could keep your mantis.. meanwhile, feel free to send your Homosapien females my direction. ;-D


Sending some your way right now!!! Oh yeah, they're non-returnable... you can thank me later. B) 

http://youtu.be/FE8ptOlhc5c


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 6, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> No pain no gain... rare always means risk.


true. But ya know, there's a big risk in importing ooths. They could hatch on the way, they could be infertile, etc. I don't take chances like that.


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 6, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> No pain no gain... rare always means risk.


So where you the one that bought them?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 6, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> So where you the one that bought them?


I don't normally kiss and tell but, no it wasn't me.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 8, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I don't normally kiss and tell but, no it wasn't me.


i wonder who it was &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 1, 2012)

So I was bored last night and was looking through wikipedia's list of mantid species and came up with a few I really like the look of.

Pachymantis bicingulata: http://pix.bay.to/albums/macro-2012-06-24-lower-pierce/DSC_0695.jpg

Nilomantis floweri: http://igm.mantisonline.info/igm-images/250/nilomantis%201.jpg

Neomantis australis: http://v2.boldsystems.org/pics/_w300/VAQT/gvc10415%2B1224361848.jpg

Majangela sp. : http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7111/7461115246_315b26080e_z.jpg

Decimiana sp. : http://www.einet.dk/galleri/billeder/1-2.jpg

and Brancsikia sp. : http://mantodea.speciesfile.org/Common/editImgSnd/GetThumb.aspx?ImageID=39&amp;Width=640

Are probably my favorites/dream mantids that I could find.


----------



## Paradoxica (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice choices, I really like the Decimiana sp.


----------

